# Muslims in the Revolutionary War



## caddy (Aug 26, 2010)

Anybody have any information, book references, links about this? I know a few existed, but looking to read the accounts in context. Any help or knowledge of the subject is appreciated.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know anything about this. It would be news to me.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 27, 2010)

This site makes a number of claims as to Muslims in early American history, including this: "From 1774–1783 there were at least six people with Islamic names who fought in the Revolutionary War as colonial soldiers."

Some of the entries contain information as to source data.


----------



## caddy (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve


----------



## TimV (Aug 27, 2010)

When reading South American history one is struck by how common Muslim names are. But since a great deal of Spanish slaves were Muslim I suppose it's not that odd. To a lesser degree there must have been some Muslim named slaves in North America, but like in SA their religion died out. I've read that there were several Blacks who fought with the Revs, and that's where I'd go looking for Muslim names, but a Muslim name doesn't mean a Muslim.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 27, 2010)

Tim, that is true. I remember reading one account of a black man during the period of the American Revolution who was a Christian with a Muslim name.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2010)

Fascinating stories from the link.


----------

